# Harley's New Toy Box!



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I told a friend I was looking for a wooden toybox for Harley and last weekend she texted to say she had been to a local antiques place and the woman was polishing up this new box that came in......she said Mary you have got to see it it is perfect for Harley and is in old pine (dated 1901) and on the top has a brass dog! well of course I shot over and offered on it and home it came.....it is a little over the top but does double up as a seat when the lid is down! 
plenty of room for Harley to get in and out and plenty of room for a lot more toys :laugh:
One very very spoilt little man!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha that is fab


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

lol love it, even Harley fits in x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

oh that's lovely! I love the last pic especially! xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Wwhat a lovely box for Harley- lucky boy!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Love the pic with Harley in it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lovely box.... Ive got a bit of a box fetish .... its almost furniture, Harley's a gem x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What a great box! I love it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

First, Beautiful box! and so old! i love it and clearly meant for dog items!
second, how cute is Harley inside his toy box...little man is adorable!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes Harley is spoilt ... but he is worth it 

Harley is the best TOY in the toy box ha ha ha .. lovely pics


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely toy box


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

What a stunning box! I collect boxes - don't have one with a dog on though!  Hope you are going to train Harvey to put his toys away in the box!!!!

Karen - how many boxes do you have? I have box fettish too!

Wendy and Little Flo (two weeks Saturday we pick her up!!!!!!Getting closer!!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha Wendy not sure... dont buy like I used to but cant help looking and touching !! "Ooo is nt that a lovely box !!! " .....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

LOVE that box, lucky Harley.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Yes Karen bit like that with me!! I don't buy so many now - nowhere to them and Hubby fed up of falling over them!!!May make an exception and justify a toy box for Flo!!!
Wendy and Little Flo x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lovely excuse ... cant think of a reason why not... lucky little Flo x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Little Flo will be another spoilt cockapoo.... only 2 weeks wow!!!

A few fancy boxes are needed - toy box, training box, food box, treat box ha ha ha I am thinking of excuses for you ...

Oakley has five leads ... collecting leads here, I love a nice collar and lead.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Oooh how I love a good excuse!! A set of doggy boxes! Hope Flo likes boxes too!!
Collars and leads are essential pieces of kit how could you not need lots!! Have a rather fetching pink puppy collar and lead for Flo!! First of many I would imagine! Oh a collar and lead box!! Must go and do more online shopping!!!!
Wendy and Little Flo xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Got a soft spot for leads and collars as well ... slowed down recently dont seem to see any nice ones x


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

what a fabulous box-obviously meant to come to you and Harley!
Co-incidentally we have a scruffy old pine chest in the conservatory(cant even remember what's inside apart from some sticky backed plastic that I bought as a bargain-mmmm! say no more)There is just a lamp on it at the moment-could be a future toy box-thanks for that idea!
-mind you have only got 4 toys yet so maybe too ambitious for now.


----------

